# Cheerio Tommy



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

It is with sadness that I post this thread - the one that no owner wants to have to post. My dear old man Tommy had xrays last week and they showed a tumour on his liver. We knew his time was nearly up as he had been having mobility problems too, but when the tumour was discovered I knew there was only one thing that I could do. I had my dear Tommy put to sleep last Thursday. He spent his last 5 hours alone at the vets and it hurts that I didn't get to say goodbye to him properly. As the vet would always say at the end of his consultations, 'Cheerio Tommy'.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I don't think I've ever really spoken to you before but I've seen lots of your posts and know how much Tommy and your chams mean to you. I got a lump in my throat reading this, even though you didn't get to say goodbye to him properly I'm sure he knows how much you loved him.

RIP Tommy
eace:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you. I have had such great support from all my forum friends and facebook buddies. He has been gone a week now and it's not the same without him, although I have Amy (his girlfriend) and my baby Jackson Monty. Tommy was one of a kind and we will always love him.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

RIP Tommy, Im sure you did the right thing, even though you couldn't say goodbye properly, you gave him the best possible life. Take care.


----------

